# The Apprentice. Piece of music



## alsunm (Jun 13, 2012)

Please could somebody help me identify : In this years 'The Apprentice' (3 weeks ago)around 5 minutes into the programme, the piece of music Ive attached. I would be very gratefull as every music recognition site I have tried has failed, so far.
View attachment Apprentice.mp3


----------

